# Secondhand Markt die echte Bedrohung



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2010)

Andrew Oliver, Mitbegründer des Spieleherstellers Blitz Games, äußerte sich in einem Gespräch mit Develop zu den Gefahren des Secondhand Marktes für Entwickler. Er bezeichnet diesen als das größte Problem der Spieleindustrie noch vor Raubkopien. Hierbei bezieht er sich auf den Konsolen Markt, der im Gegensatz zu den PC-Titeln bisher noch keine Kontenbindung oder Aktivierung kennt, was den Gebrauchthandel ohne Probleme ermöglicht.

Des weiteren sagt er:" Ich verstehe das Spieler dies tun (gebrauchte Spiele kaufen/verkaufen), Spiele sind teuer und nach einigen wenigen Wochen des Spielens hast du es entweder geschafft, oder bist von ihm gelangweilt. Wenn sie wenig Geld haben, scheint dies verständlich um sich das nächste zu finanzieren."*

Da Statistiken jedoch zeigen, das Spiele bis zu vier Mal weiter getauscht werden, würde dies, sofern dies korrekt ist, die Einkünfte der Publisher und Entwickler effektiv auf ein Viertel reduzieren.

"Daher würden Publisher durch den ergangenen Schaden zu digitalen Downloads gedrängt. Egal ob es sich hierbei um vollständige Spiele oder DLC handelt."

Betrachtet man die neuesten Schritte von EA, Ubisoft und anderen Publishern im PC-Markt, im Licht dieser Äußerungen, dann scheint sich der von vielen Spielern seit langem gehegte Verdacht zu bestätigen, dass die ganzen Nutzungsbeschränkungen von begrenzter Onlineaktivierung bis hin zu Accountbindung und Onlinezwang auch in Singelplayer Spielen nur dazu dienen den Gebrauchtspielemarkt auszutrocknen.


Orginalquelle

Quelle 
*Sinngemäße Übersetzung


----------



## .Mac (12. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Des weiteren sagt er:" Ich verstehe das Spieler dies tun (gebrauchte  Spiele kaufen/verkaufen), Spiele sind teuer und nach einigen wenigen  Wochen des Spielens hast du es entweder geschafft, oder bist von ihm  gelangweilt. Wenn sie wenig Geld haben, scheint dies verständlich um  sich das nächste zu finanzieren."*



Mhm, da hat er ja das Problem an den Eiern gepackt, und die Teillösung schon selbst gebracht, wenn die Spiele nach wenigen Tagen schon langweilig sind dann würde ich es mir auch nicht neu kaufen, ganz einfach, die einzigsten Spiele welche ich dieses Jahr gekauft habe sind Bad Company 2 und Anno 1404, welche auch Dauerhaft Spaß machen und nicht nach 2 Wochen ausgeleiert sind.

Für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis, dann sollen sie halt bessere Konzepte für die Spiele bringen und einen guten Multiplayer Part einbringen, dazu noch eine gute Story und das Spiel ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (12. Mai 2010)

.Mac schrieb:


> Mhm, da hat er ja das Problem an den Eiern gepackt, und die Teillösung schon selbst gebracht, wenn die Spiele nach wenigen Tagen schon langweilig sind dann würde ich es mir auch nicht neu kaufen, ganz einfach, die einzigsten Spiele welche ich dieses Jahr gekauft habe sind Bad Company 2 und Anno 1404, welche auch Dauerhaft Spaß machen und nicht nach 2 Wochen ausgeleiert sind.
> 
> Für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis, dann sollen sie halt bessere Konzepte für die Spiele bringen und einen guten Multiplayer Part einbringen, dazu noch eine gute Story und das Spiel ist in Ordnung.



Richtig. Wenn ich nur daran denke wie oft ich Gothic 1+2 zum Beispiel durch gespielt habe und wie oft ich Knights of the Old Republic II gespielt habe...weil es einfach grandiose spiele sind mit einer umwerfenden story und vorallem fesselnd, sodass man sie gar nicht wieder her geben mag.
aber wenn ich daran denke was andere spiele so bieten...durchgespielt in 4h danach keine innovation sondern einfach langweilig...die call of duty teile sind allesamt sehr gut auch wenn world @ war und modern warfare 2 es ein wenig auslutschen...aber sie bieten mehr spielspaß als viele andere

daher sollten sie einfach GUTE spiele auf den markt bringen und nicht mehr so dinge wie den neuesten command & conquer teil...


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

die letzten Vollpreis Spiele die ich gekauft habe waren BF2 (zur erscheinung ) und dann die zusatz Packs, und nun BC2, alles andere kommt erst in mein LW wenn es entweder für 10€ in der Pyramide ist ( und wirklich Top Bewertungen hat ) oder ich es günstig gebraucht bekomme! Es ist einfach zu viel Schrott der auf einen Silberling gepresst wird !


----------



## fuddles (12. Mai 2010)

Ja ich bin ein echter Feind der Publisher. Ich kaufe nur Spiele vom Grabbeltisch. Wenn ich da irgendwann keine mehr bekomme suche ich mir ein Open-World MMO und bleibe dabei^^ Spiele mit Restriktionen wie C+C4 oder Siedler 7 kommen mir nicht mal fürn Cent ins Haus. Das ist das Einzige was die damit bei den Gebrauchtspielern wie mir erreichen.


----------



## Jan565 (12. Mai 2010)

Wo sind das Probleme? Nur weil ich meine Spiele weiter verkaufe? Und außerdem kaufen die die Spiele auch vom hersteller, also wo machen die verluste. Ich werde mir auch weiter Titel da kaufen. Jedoch kaufe ich in der regel nur alte Games da, die ich so nicht mehr neu zu kaufen bekomme. Aber an sich, sind die läden das beste um günstiger an die Spiele zu kommen. 

Spiele AC2 und der gleichen, kommen mir nicht mal geschenkt ins Haus. Was die hersteller da machen kann man nicht mehr gut heißen und ich werde es auch nicht.

Aber deren Aussage . Wenn ich mir ein Spiel für 40€ im Laden kaufe, bekommt der hesteller einen bestimmten Teil davon. Dann verkaufe ich das Spiel weiter, wo ist das Problem? Der Hersteller hat doch schon sein Geld gemacht.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Mai 2010)

mal sehen wie lange die publisher  brauchen werden,bis sie die onlineaktivierung auf den konsolen einführen.Der PC markt war ja wieder vorreiter,um zu sehen wie weit man gehen kann.mit den nutzungsrechten.
ich habe es ja propheszeit,diese ganze gängelung mit DRM diehnt nuir dazu den gebrauchtmarkt auszutrocknen,die angeblich bösen raubkopien sind da verschmerzbar.zumal dies meist eine gute werbung ist,also promotion für lau.
ich wäre sonst nie auf prototype gekommen,ich dachte immer dies wäre eine konsolen only titel.
eine etwas bessere grafik hätte dem spiel auch gut getan,insbesondere die wasserdarstellung ist mies.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (12. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Spielehersteller nicht bereit dazu sind, Spiele zu programmieren, die dauerhaft spaß machen, dann sollten sie sich auch nicht in den Gebrauchthandel einmischen! 
Wenn Ich mir als Kunde ein Spiel kaufe, dann geht es ja in meinen Besitz über. Daher kann Ich es auch wieder verkaufen, wenn Ich es nicht mehr will. Wenn die Publisher dann aber irgendwelche Maßnahmen ergreifen, um das Spiel demjenigen, der es gebraucht kaufen will zu vermießen, damit die Chance sinkt, dass das Spiel gebraucht verkauft wird, ist das in meinen Augen unverschämt. 
Was man dieser Tage hört, von wegen den Multiplayer kostenpflichtig zu machen für Gebrauchtkäufer ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel. 
Es kann nicht sein, dass die Hersteller doppelt und dreifach am Spiel verdienen. 
Das nächste sind DLCs, die nur für einen bestimmten Account gelten. Das heißt, man kann diese nicht weiter verkaufen und der Gebrauchtkäufer muss diese wiederrum kaufen, wenn er sie will. 

Ich meine wenn ich mein Auto verkaufen würde, käme doch Ford auch nicht an und würde nochmal Geld dafür verlangen. 

ICH VERKAUFE MIT DEM SPIEL JA MEINE SACHE! MEIN BESITZ! 

Für mich ist das blos noch pure Geldschinderei! Man sieht es ja am besten bei Modern Warfare 2! Für das Hauptspiel wollten die schon 50 - 60€ und für das lausige Mappack 15€(!!!!), für das nächste ebenfalls. Und dann noch den Multiplayer kostenpflichtig machen, für Gebrauchtkäufer. Wenn Ich sowas lese, platzt mir regelmäßig die Hutschnur. Solche Geldgier kann Ich nicht nachvollziehen, schon drei mal nicht, wenn da so hundsmiserable Spiele wie Modern Warfare 2 oder C&C4 abgeliefert werden.


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wenn die Spielehersteller nicht bereit dazu sind, Spiele zu programmieren, die dauerhaft spaß machen, dann sollten sie sich auch nicht in den Gebrauchthandel einmischen!
> Wenn Ich mir als Kunde ein Spiel kaufe, dann geht es ja in meinen Besitz über. Daher kann Ich es auch wieder verkaufen, wenn Ich es nicht mehr will. Wenn die Publisher dann aber irgendwelche Maßnahmen ergreifen, um das Spiel demjenigen, der es gebraucht kaufen will zu vermießen, damit die Chance sinkt, dass das Spiel gebraucht verkauft wird, ist das in meinen Augen unverschämt.
> Was man dieser Tage hört, von wegen den Multiplayer kostenpflichtig zu machen für Gebrauchtkäufer ist meiner Meinung nach inakzeptabel.
> Es kann nicht sein, dass die Hersteller doppelt und dreifach am Spiel verdienen.
> ...


Gunny, langsam wirst du mir unheimlich - warum denken wir das Gleiche? *G*

Das letzte Spiel, was ich mir zum Vollpreis gekauft habe, war Dragon Age: Origins und das hat sich meiner Ansicht nach gelohnt. Ich habe ganze Wochen mit dem Spiel verprasst und danach konnte ich wieder von vorne Anfangen und neu austesten, wer und wie und was - und ich muss sagen, da hat es sich auch gänzlich gelohnt. Sicherlich ist bei so einem Spiel auch irgendwann die Luft raus, aber das dauert sehr lange. Sogar die Collector's Edition war es. Und es war auch jeden Cent wert. Ich gebe für ein gutes Spiel lieber 20,- € mehr aus, welches sich auch auf lange Sicht lohnt, als für ein überbewertetes, schlecht gemachtes Spiel mit toller Optik auch nur einen Pfifferling.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Mai 2010)

\sign Gunny

Mir platzt da auch der Kragen wenn ich sowas les, und bekomm immer mehr zweifel daran, dass das Ganze überhaupt noch mit den deutschen Gesetzen vereinbar ist. Den ganzen Publishern gehört mal sowas von vorn Latz geknallt, das es nur so kracht.

Was mich aber echt wütend macht ist vorllaem die Aussage das die Raubkopierer garnicht DAS Problem sind. Was denn nun? 

Da wird gesagt, PC ist tot, Konsole bringt mehr Kohle, dann wieder die Bösen Raubkopierer machen und kaputt, dann kommt och die Raubkopierer sind garnet so schlimm etc etc. 

Kanns sein das da einfach nur noch Geldgier herrscht?


----------



## Axi (12. Mai 2010)

Deswegen werden die auch nicht mehr Spiele verkaufen können. Unterm Strich wird sich dann der, der die neusten Spiele immer kauft weniger kaufen, und die, die sie immer billiger gebraucht kaufen immer länger warten bis sie billiger werden ODER einfach auch nur wenig neue Spiele kaufen. 
Immer diese scheiß Papierzahlen... ein Spiel wird 4mal weiterverkauft -> ein viertel nur des einkommens. Ich glaub nicht das hinkommt mit den echten Zahlen, wenn kein Gebrauchtspielemarkt wäre.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. Mai 2010)

bei den konsolen raubkopien,was im übrigen mehr kopiert wird als bei PC.
können nur die wenigsten eine lauffähige kopie erstellen(xbox360).einzigste was der konsolenbesitzer machen muss.
konsole flashen bei xbox360,swap magic bei ps2,psp homebrew methode,ps3 wenn irgendwann einer es schaft einen emulator für linux und den hardwarezugriff bei der ps3 zu programmieren.dann geht da auch homebrew.sony hatt da ja vorgesorgt das dies nicht mehr geht,linux gestrischen,problem solved.
nun das den publishern den gebrauchtmarkt störrrt ist klar,gebrauchtmarkt heisst,mehr angebot,weniger käufer,preise der neuware sinkt schnell.
deswegen waren ja in der vergangenheit immer sehr schnell die preise für PC spiele gesunken.


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Da Statistiken jedoch zeigen, das Spiele bis zu vier Mal weiter getauscht werden, würde dies, sofern dies korrekt ist, die Einkünfte der Publisher und Entwickler effektiv auf ein Viertel reduzieren.


Also ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht ein mal erlebt, dass irgendwelche Bekannten von mir etwas "vier mal getauscht" hätten. Wenngleich wäre der Publisher doch selbst schuld, wenn er einen solchen Rotz auf den Markt bringt, den keiner wirklich spielen will.

Und darüber hinaus ist eine Statistik ebenso recht unflexibel, was Rückschlüsse auf die Realität schwer möglich macht.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Mai 2010)

Meine letzten bewusst gekauften Spiele waren Crysis (2007), Dead Space und Crysis Warhead (2009). Letzteres spiele ich nur noch online und ersteres sogar heute noch im Singel-Player. 

Warum? Weil die beiden Games eine große Vielfalt und Spaß bieten, durch die zahlreichen Mods die es gibt. Mein nächstes Game wird Dead Space 2, aber erst nach zahlreichen Testberichten .

Bei Alan Wake wäre ich schwach geworden, aber das Game hat sich selbst beerdigt. Ich schaue mir eigentlich jedes Game ganz genau an, bevor ich es kaufe. Ich musste zumindest noch nie ein Game weiterverkaufen, da ich meine Wahl schon vorher treffe *gg*.

BFBC2 wird erst zu einem Dumping-Preis gekauft, mehr ist mir der Multiplayer nicht Wert.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## MaJu1337 (12. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> die letzten Vollpreis Spiele die ich gekauft habe waren BF2 (zur erscheinung ) und dann die zusatz Packs, und nun BC2, alles andere kommt erst in mein LW wenn es entweder für 10€ in der Pyramide ist ( und wirklich Top Bewertungen hat ) oder ich es günstig gebraucht bekomme! Es ist einfach zu viel Schrott der auf einen Silberling gepresst wird !




Das Unterschreibe ich so.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (12. Mai 2010)

Warum gibt es denn Raubkopien? Weil die Leute von den Kopierschutzmaßnahmen genervt sind! 
Je mehr ein Kopierschutz nervt, desto eher neigt man dazu sich einen Crack zu suchen. 
Sowas wie Demos gibt es auch kaum mehr oder jedenfalls sehr selten. Die Leute wollen das Spiel testen, bevor sie es kaufen. Spiele werden immer teurer, vor allem in Zeiten der DLCs, die wenig Inhalt teuer verbreiten sollen. Würde es nach Activision gehen, würde jeder für Modern Warfare 2 60€ bezahlen und für die beiden Mappacks jeweils noch mal 15€. Das wären 90€ für ein Spiel mit 10 zusätzlichen Maps. Kein Wunder, dass da viele sich Raubkopien ziehen. 

Als PC-Spieler muss man sich immer mehr gefallen lassen. Online-Aktivierung, Online-Zwang beim Spielen, Anmeldung bei dem Publisher, Anmeldung bei irgendeinem Netzwerk, kostenpflichtiger Multiplayer, keine Dedicated Server mehr, und und und. 

Ich hab schon ein halbes Dutzend Spiele ignoriert, weil mir irgend etwas in Richtung Kopierschutz nicht gefallen hat. C&C4, AC2, MW2, Bioshock 2, Anno 1401 Venedig,... Da kommen in Zukunft sicher noch viel viel mehr Spiele hinzu. Es ist schade, wenn man sich auf ein Spiel freut und man dann erfährt, dass man um es zu Spielen, permanent Online sein muss oder Ähnliches. 

Und wenn man dann mal den Fehler macht und sich ein Spiel kauft, dass einen dann nach 10 Stunden langweilt, dann will man es verkaufen. Aber da das den Publishern ein Dorn im Auge ist, gibt es Sanktionen und Methoden, dieses Geschäft zu sabotieren. Ganz nebenbei schleicht sich der Publisher auch noch mit in das Geschäft rein. Nämlich durch DLCs, die wie schon erwähnt, dann an diese Accounts gebunden sind. 


Kostenpflichtiger Multiplayer für Gebrauchtläufer, 15€ für das Stimulus Mappack, Kein Koop-Modus in Bad Company 2 auf dem PC, Online-Zwang bei Ubisoft, Kottick will, dass Spiele 60€ kosten, ...

Was soll man sich eigentlich noch gefallen lassen? Gäbe es die Konsolen nicht, wären viele Publisher schon längst pleite, so wie sie mit den PC-Spielern umgehen.

Das Gefasele, dass man wegen des Gebrauchtspielemarktes nur 1/4 der Einnahmen machen würde, halte Ich jedenfalls für eine Farce! 
Die sollten lieber schauen, dass die Spiele die sie veröffentlichen es auch würdig sind, 40, 50 € zu kosten. Manchmal, so hat man den Eindruck, wären selbst 10€ noch viel zu viel!

Ich kann jedenfalls den oben genannten Verdacht nur bestätigen und muss viel mehr sagen, dass es kein Verdacht, sondern eine Tatsache ist.
Immer heißt es DLCs sind dazu da, um Spiele zu bereichern, um Spielern schnell neues Materiel zu bieten, sprich DLCs werden immer nur positiv dargestellt von den Publishern. Dabei weis doch inzwischen jeder, dass was anderes dahinter steckt. 
Solche Aussagen, dass die Publisher wegen des Gebrauchthandels dazu genötigt seien, Spiele per Download anzubieten, sind für mich ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Publisher uns Spieler für dumm halten.


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Mai 2010)

@Gunny: Ganz einfach: Lernen, Spiele selbst zu programmieren und sie dann kostenlos der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn diese dann einschlagen sollten, wie eine Bombe, dann werden die Publisher nachsehen haben.

Eine Kuh wird immerhin nur solange gemolken, wie sie bereit ist, gemolken zu werden, gell?


----------



## Kaktus (12. Mai 2010)

Tja, bringen wir es auf den Punkt.

Publisher wollen nicht dafür sorgen das Kunden zufrieden sind, sondern das Maximum aus ihren Entwicklungen heraus holen. Das ist alles. 

Die Zufriedenheit des Kunden steht nicht im Vordergrund und das ist das Problem. Spiele sind zu teuer, zu viele Fehler und eben der Rest welcher hier genannt wurde. 

ICh behaupte mal frei... würden Spiele 25€ kosten, und würde man den Entwicklern die Zeit lassen welche sie brauchen um ein "gutes" Spiel auf den Markt zu bringen, würde man am Ende deutlich mehr einnehmen. Den 25e für ein gutes Spiel werden weit mehr bereit sein zu zahlen als derzeit 40-60€. Auch wäre der Wiederverkaufswert deutlich geringer und die Leute würden eher gleich zu einem neuen Produkt greifen zumal dann auch das Warten auf die billig Version wie Green Paper oder dergleichen kaum noch Relevant wäre.

Im übrigen, man stelle sich vor die Autoindustrie würde sich darüber mokieren das man Autos gebraucht kaufen kann.


----------



## tex_w (13. Mai 2010)

Man gehe mal jetzt davon aus jeder hat ein Budget von 50€ die er für Spiele ausgeben kann oder will:
Person A kauft sich ein Spiel für 50€ verkauft es an Person B und kauft sich von dem Geld ein zweites Spiel.
oder:
Person A kauft sich ein Spiel für 50€ und Person B kauft sich auch eines.

In beiden Varianten haben die Hersteller 2 Spiele verkauft und durch den Wiederverkauf keinen Gewinn verloren, so wie sie es jetzt darstellen.

Das was hier betrieben wird ist einfach nur pure Abzocke (wo kann man ohne irgendwelche Leistungen zu erbringen noch möglichst viel Geld bekommen?).

Da muss man mal da ein paar Euro für einen kleinen Patch und hier für eine Demo zahlen und wenn man ein Originalspiel aus dem Laden zu Ende spielen möchte ist die nächste Gebühr fällig.

Dabei ist der Versuch der Hersteller den Gebrauchtmarkt zu zerstören ja beileibe nicht neu und dürfte seit Jahren mit der Hauptgrund für DRM sein. (Man kann es ja auf die Killerraubkopierer oder wie man sie mittlerweile schimpft schieben)
Was gebracht hat es anscheinend ja noch nicht wenn man sich die zurecht roten Zahlen von z.B. EA anschaut.
Denn mehr Geld zum Ausgeben hat der Kunde dadurch ja wohl erst recht nicht, was die ganze Milchmädchenrechnung um den bösen Gebrauchtmarkt zunichte macht.


----------



## Frostbite (13. Mai 2010)

Hey prima. Da wollen wir doch gleich auch mal andere Branchen auf den Trichter bringen.
Lasst uns doch mal alle bei Ebay, auf dem Flohmarkt und am schwarzen Brett im nächsten Supermarkt schauen, was die Leute so alles gebraucht verhökern. Dann denken wir uns zu jedem Produkt eine Möglichkeit aus, das ganze zu unterbinden und schon verdienen alle Firmen der Welt viel mehr Geld als vorher - weil ja die Konsumenten auch mehr Geld zum Ausgeben haben. rofl

Sorry, aber die Begründung ist so ziemlich das dämlichste, das ich jemals gelesen habe.


----------



## Sheeep (13. Mai 2010)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> @Gunny: Ganz einfach: Lernen, Spiele selbst zu programmieren und sie dann kostenlos der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn diese dann einschlagen sollten, wie eine Bombe, dann werden die Publisher nachsehen haben.
> Eine Kuh wird immerhin nur solange gemolken, wie sie bereit ist, gemolken zu werden, gell?



Es gibt schon super tolle OpenSource Engines und Spiele.
Die haben nur ein Problem: Engine schreiben, Physik basteln etc. macht Spaß, aber Leveldesign und Grafikdetails sind mühsam und langweilig. 
Es gibt viele OpenSource-Spieleprojekte, die einfach keine Level und scheiß texturen haben


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2010)

Ja ist schon richtig, 80 % der Spiele die auf den Markt kommen sind echt abgekaut und einfach hingeklatscht. Das einzige worauf ich mich freue ist The Witcher 2, Diablo3, Starcraft2, Dead Space, Fallout New vegas. Das ist aus meiner Sicht recht mager wenn man bedenkt das nicht alle Spiele dieses Jahr released werden. Ich hatte 2009 noch gedacht da kommen nächstes Jahr noch ungeahnte Kracher aber nix. Trotzdem würde es mich auch nerven wenn ich etwas verkaufe und es ständig weiter verkauft wird. Das sind kein Wohlfahrtsvereine die wollen cash und das ist ganz normal. Die Leute die Spiele weiterverkaufen denken genauso. Niemand wird gezwungen sich irgendetwas zu kaufen.


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2010)

SC2 kannste mehr oder weniger abschreiben, wenn sich da nicht richtig viel tut. Mit einigen wenigen Taktiken kannste die Leute schach matt setzen Ist oft echt nur ein wer klickt die ersten 2 min schneller, machste auf Flugeinheiten, und der andere auf rush, wirste meistens überrannt. Setzt der andere auf Bodeneinheiten, zerlegt ihn die Flugflotte. Setzt er auf Flugabwehr, haste verkackt.

Könntest in 90% der Fällr auch einfach sagen, hey ich will das spielen, was du? Und kannst dann schon sagen, k du gewinnst. Gibt einfach zu große Unterschiede die rushs ohne jegliche gegenwehr ermöglichen.

Protos setzt auch mal gern in der Basis des Gegners nen Angriffsturm, den man dann kaum mehr klein bekommt. 

Extrem viele Leute schon sich auch einfach nen Video an, programmieren sich ihre G500 oder was auch immer und spielen den Anfang runter -.- das so dumm, und man kann kaum gegen ankommen.

Diablo 3 wird nen Casual game, genau wie WOW es inzwischen ist. Für echte Gamer gibts keinen Markt mehr von Activision-Blizzard. Die wollen nur noch richtig Kohle machen, indem se jedem alles in den Arsch blasen und null Anspruch mehr in ihren Games einbauen.


----------



## BlackDragon26 (13. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Andrew Oliver, Mitbegründer des Spieleherstellers Blitz Games, äußerte sich in einem Gespräch mit Develop zu den Gefahren des Secondhand Marktes für Entwickler. Er bezeichnet diesen als das größte Problem der Spieleindustrie noch vor Raubkopien. Hierbei bezieht er sich auf den Konsolen Markt, der im Gegensatz zu den PC-Titeln bisher noch keine Kontenbindung oder Aktivierung kennt, was den Gebrauchthandel ohne Probleme ermöglicht.
> 
> Des weiteren sagt er:" Ich verstehe das Spieler dies tun (gebrauchte Spiele kaufen/verkaufen), Spiele sind teuer und nach einigen wenigen Wochen des Spielens hast du es entweder geschafft, oder bist von ihm gelangweilt. Wenn sie wenig Geld haben, scheint dies verständlich um sich das nächste zu finanzieren."*
> 
> ...



Sry schonmal für die ausdrucksweise!
Die Spiele Entwickler sind es selber schuld wenn ihre spiele so anspruchslos sind das man sie nach 2-3 tagen durch hat oder einfach die schnautze voll hat weil das spiel nicht das bringt was die werbung verspricht ode es schlicht und ergreifend einfach so bescheiden geprogt ist das selbst Highend rechner probleme haben diese Flüssig darzustellen. Ne andere Variante ist das manch ein spiel teilweise so schwierig vom schwierigkeitsgrad ist das Anfänger oder Leihen einfach Frustriert sind.

Desweiteren is die aussage durch den spiele Tausch/ Secondhand handel gewinn einbusen zu haben völliger Bullshit. Entweder ich brenne darauf ein spiel zum release zu kaufen oder ich warte ein paar monate und kriegs dann teilweise statt für 50-60 euro schon für 10 euro. 

Das man DLC´s anbietet um spiele wieder intressanter zu machen ist ja ok. Auch das man teilweise dafür zahlt ist ok solange der Preis gerechtfertigt ist. Aber manche unternehmen bieten ihre DLC´s zum Load aus reiner geldgier an. Denke man sollte da mal auf dem boden bleiben mit aussagen wie: Der secondhand handel ist schlimmer wie die Raubkopierer. Sonst muss man in zukunft jeden Raubkopierer laufen lassen und das ohne Strafe und die Secondhand spiele käufer einsperren. 

Ich halte es weiter so das wenn mir das spiel zusagt geh ichs zum Release holen wenn nich dann vieleicht monate später erheblich günstiger und auch nur weil ich dann mal Langeweile hab und ne pause von dem üblichen brauch was ich sonst spiele


----------



## Blackrabbit (13. Mai 2010)

Sers,

Sorry aber ich werde mich genauso wenig gängeln lassen von denen wie ihr alle.

Nur folgendes wenn mir "verboten" wird ein spiel zu verkaufen, weil ich es durch habe, keine lust mehr drauf habe,etc... Und ich es dann dank denen nicht verkaufen kann!

WERDE ICH SIE VERKLAGEN (mein wort Drauf!!)

Das spiel ist mein Besitz das habe ich gekauft und darf es auch verkaufen.
Genauso wenn ich ein gebrauchtes spiel Kaufe (was ich schon oft gemacht habe weil man eben nicht immer das geld für ein Neues hat) und da genauso gegängelt werde, verklage ich sie genauso darauf.

Denn Ob ich gebraucht oder neu kaufe ich habe anspruch auf die volle leistung des Produktes.

Da bin ich mal wieder froh das ich in D lebe, sowas werde ich mir (wenns soweit kommt) nicht gefallen lassen.

MFG

Blackrabbit


----------



## Veriquitas (13. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> SC2 kannste mehr oder weniger abschreiben, wenn sich da nicht richtig viel tut. Mit einigen wenigen Taktiken kannste die Leute schach matt setzen Ist oft echt nur ein wer klickt die ersten 2 min schneller, machste auf Flugeinheiten, und der andere auf rush, wirste meistens überrannt. Setzt der andere auf Bodeneinheiten, zerlegt ihn die Flugflotte. Setzt er auf Flugabwehr, haste verkackt.
> 
> Könntest in 90% der Fällr auch einfach sagen, hey ich will das spielen, was du? Und kannst dann schon sagen, k du gewinnst. Gibt einfach zu große Unterschiede die rushs ohne jegliche gegenwehr ermöglichen.
> 
> ...



Naja ich empfinde Starcraft 2 nicht so, man kann alles kontern. Das Problem sieht man meist nur nicht bei sich selbst.


----------



## skdiggy (13. Mai 2010)

also ich oute mich mal.Ich kaufe eigentlich alles spiele gebraucht die es auch so zulassen,weil ich kann einfach als schüler nicht immer 50 oder 70 euro springen lassen weil die es so wollen.Die spiele müssen meiner meinung nach billiger werden.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

@skdiggy
Du pöser pöser Mensch  Wie kanst du der Spieleindsutrie derart schaden? Und das scheinbar noch mit gutem Gewissen  Ich glaubs nicht  So was wie dich gehört an die Wand gestellt  Verteufelt und gebrandmarkt müsstest du werden.  Wegen dir wird die Welt unter gehen. Es ist eine Frechheit das du Dinge von andren abkaufst die deren Eigentum sind und die damit machen können was sie wollen. Unglaublich, das gehört verboten. 

@Skysnake
Es gibt auch Leute wie mich, welchen der Multiplayerteil von SC2 völlig egal ist und die einfach nur die Story spielen wollen.


----------



## TempestX1 (13. Mai 2010)

Tja. Wenn man nur mal schnell was hinklatscht oder eine Grafikdemo präsentiert bei dem jede Aktion gescriptet ist dann sind die Spiele eben uninteressant.
Man kann durch guten Multiplayer und der möglichkeit Mods und eigene (Singleplayer) Level zu erstellen noch so viel aus Spiele rausholen, aber den meisten geht es eher um schneller Geld (was man leider auch in den PCG/H tests sieht wenn es heißt geile Grafik 89% Komplettwertung und nach dem Spielen das Spiel in der Tonne wandert).


----------



## skdiggy (13. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @skdiggy
> Du pöser pöser Mensch  Wie kanst du der Spieleindsutrie derart schaden? Und das scheinbar noch mit gutem Gewissen  Ich glaubs nicht  So was wie dich gehört an die Wand gestellt  Verteufelt und gebrandmarkt müsstest du werden.  Wegen dir wird die Welt unter gehen. Es ist eine Frechheit das du Dinge von andren abkaufst die deren Eigentum sind und die damit machen können was sie wollen. Unglaublich, das gehört verboten.
> 
> 
> kaktus xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## martimoto (13. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Andrew Oliver, Mitbegründer des Spieleherstellers Blitz Games, äußerte sich in einem Gespräch mit Develop zu den Gefahren des Secondhand Marktes für Entwickler. Er bezeichnet diesen als das größte Problem der Spieleindustrie noch vor Raubkopien. Hierbei bezieht er sich auf den Konsolen Markt, der im Gegensatz zu den PC-Titeln bisher noch keine Kontenbindung oder Aktivierung kennt, was den Gebrauchthandel ohne Probleme ermöglicht.
> 
> Des weiteren sagt er:" Ich verstehe das Spieler dies tun (gebrauchte Spiele kaufen/verkaufen), Spiele sind teuer und nach einigen wenigen Wochen des Spielens hast du es entweder geschafft, oder bist von ihm gelangweilt. Wenn sie wenig Geld haben, scheint dies verständlich um sich das nächste zu finanzieren."*
> 
> ...


 
Das ist doch nix neues,,ich finde es ok,,das die" Konsoleros" das machen können.Mich würde Persönlich erfreuen wenn es auch mit PC - Spielen gehen würde.Denn es steht doch schon da im Artikel,,LANGWEILIG nach einer gewissen zeit usw usw..


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2010)

martimoto schrieb:


> Das ist doch nix neues,,ich finde es ok,,das die" Konsoleros" das machen können.Mich würde Persönlich erfreuen wenn es auch mit PC - Spielen gehen würde.Denn es steht doch schon da im Artikel,,LANGWEILIG nach einer gewissen zeit usw usw..



Es geht aber doch genau darum, dass diesen diese Möglichkeit genommen werden soll, genauso wies bereits beim PC geschehen ist.

So back to Offtopic:

Was SC2 angeht, ich such schon den Fehler bei mir selbst, aber wenn man sich die replays anschaut und dann sieht das viele halt einfach auf Teufel komm raus auf Risiko spielt und damit dann nur noch entscheidet ob ich jetzt schnell genug geklickt hab um 1-2 Einheiten zu haben, oder er minimal schneller geklickt hat und mich gleich findet, dann is das halt einfach naja. Denn sehr oft sinds dann halt grad nur 10 s auf die ankommt, ob man jetzt die Einheit gebaut bekommt oder nicht. Was aber eigentlich das schlimme dran ist, ist das halt x tausend mal die gleiche dumme Taktik gespielt wird, und teils auf Nachfrage auch offen gesagt wird, ich hab mir den Anfang auf nen Makro gelegt  

Hat dann halt echt sau viel mit KÖNNEN und LEISTUNG zu tun... Das suckt einfach derbst schnell an, weil gegen nen Bot spielen halt echt verdammt spannend ist. Und btw. nach einiger Zeit hab ich mir mit den Protos dann auch ne Kontertaktik einfallen lassen, und meistens auch noch gewonnen selbst wenn se mir die Basis überrannt haben, aber wenn man nur einmal sich am Anfang verklickt beim Auswählen der Drohnen am Anfang und 1-3 sec länger braucht, dann wars das teils schon. Find ich halt nicht wirklich spannend nur zu schauen wie schnell kann ich klicken


----------



## Septimus (13. Mai 2010)

Das schöne daran ist ja,die bringen irgendwelche gehypten Gurken auf den Mark,der Spieler fällt darauf rein und haut das nach ner Stunde von der Festplatte.
Was also damit machen? Ins Regal stellen als abschreckendes Beispiel oder lieber an wen verkaufen der es unbedingt haben möchte um wenigstens etwas an Geld wieder zu bekommen.
Letzteres macht man doch.

Darum mache ich nen Bogen um Plattformen wie Steam u.ä. wenn ich nen Spiel haben möchte,eben um es weiter verkaufen zu können wenn es mir nicht mehr gefällt.
Machen die Publisher so weiter mit ihrem Onlinewahn und Accounterstellung dann spiele ich eben meine alten Games weiter und die bekommen gar nichts mehr von mir.Ausserdem strafe ich die dann am Grabbeltisch ab,ich bin geduldig und kann warten.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2010)

das versteh nun wer will, aber ich nicht.
das einzige spiel, dass ich bisher von meinen >50 games verkauft hab, war nfs2. damit konnte ich nun wirklich nichts mehr anfangen.

würden die nen guten multiplayer part und ne schöne story wie bei gta4 oder sa auf die reihe bringen, müssten sie auch nicht so rumheulen. selber schuld, wenn man jedes jahr ein halbes spiel auf den markt bringen muss, statt sich zwei, drei jahre zeit zu lassen und was ordentliches und v.a. funktionierendes zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (13. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich sitzen wir Kunden ja am längeren Hebel. Eigentlich, die Realität ist aber leider anderst. Zwar gibt es genug Leute, die sich weigern schlechte oder von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen versaute Spiele zu kaufen, dafür gibt es aber immer wieder wirklich einfältige, dumme Leute die sich das Spiel kaufen, damit vor Ihren Freunden angeben und gar nicht merken, wie schlecht das Spiel ist. Diese Leute nennt man bekanntlich Casual Gamer, die jeden Rotz kaufen, egal wie schlecht er ist, hauptsache es steht ein großer Titel drauf.


----------



## moe (13. Mai 2010)

so wie nfs undercover oder ac2.


----------



## Broiler (13. Mai 2010)

Bisher hab ich mir fast alle meine PC Spiele für 10€ oder weniger geholt (GRID und Collectors Editions sind wenige Ausnahmen). Es ist viel lohnsenswerter, da man immer eine gut gepatchte Version bekommt, die Performance oft besser ist un der Preis fast nur 20% vom Orginalpreis...

Von gebrauchten Spielen besondeers solche mit Key halte ich nicht viel, wer will schon bei z.B. UT3 vom Server fliegen weil der Vorbesitzer sich den key und die DVD gebrannt hat und man selbst das nachsehen hat.


----------



## Cop (13. Mai 2010)

also MS ist doch mit dem "gebrauchte Lizenzen durfen nicht Verkauft werden" in Deutschland auf die Fresse geflogen!


----------



## Skysnake (13. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> also MS ist doch mit dem "gebrauchte Lizenzen durfen nicht Verkauft werden" in Deutschland auf die Fresse geflogen!
> 
> zumal ich gelesen habe, das Medal of Honor ein One Way Game werden soll, also der Singelplayer darf nur 1x Durchespielt werden, dann kann er nur gegen Bezahlung erneut freigeschaltet werden, um z.b. einen höheren schwirigkeitsgrad zu Spielen, und Online sollen Monatstikets gekauft werden müssen!



Das jetzt nicht dein ernst  

Also wenn das kommt, muss man wirlich mal vors BGH ziehen!


----------



## Genghis99 (14. Mai 2010)

Es gibt auch andere Konzepte.

Da ich mich bei den Racesims gut auskenne, wähle ich folgendes Beispiel :

rFactor von Image Space Inc. (ISI - vormals im Hause EA für die F1C Serie zuständig - und seit 2003 selbständig). Mit rFactor lieferte ISI die zweite Version der Hauseigenen DX9 GMotor Engine ab, und ging nicht den üblichen Weg, teures lizensiertes 08/15 Content einzubauen - sondern lediglich einige "Demo" Fahrzeuge und Strecken. Aber rFactor ist unverschlüsselt und völlig frei modifizierbar. Zudem verfügt die GMotor2 Engine über die bis heute beste Simulation der Fahrphysik.
Es bildete sich in windeseile eine weltweite, lebendige Fan und Modding Communitiy und die Zahl an kostenlosen Mods und Rennstrecken stieg schnell an.

Als Folge dessen verkaufte sich rFactor seit seinem Erscheinen 2005 für ein Nischenprodukt äusserst erfolgreich - und ist bis heute nicht aus der RaceSim Scene wegzudenken.

Damals, 2005 hab ich das Game für den Einstiegspreis von 29 Euro gekauft - das leidliche Trymedia DRM hat seitdem eine Vielzahl von Neuaktivierungen ertragen müssen - funktioniert aber bis heute zuverlässig.

2007 erschien tatsächlich noch eine herkömmliche DVD Version - nachdem der Publisher Koch Media eingestiegen war.

Ich denke, die 29 Euro waren das bestangelegte Geld, das ich je in ein Computerspiel investiert habe.

Was ich UBI, EA usw. damit sagen will - Es geht auch anders.


----------



## Schienenbruch (14. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Na und?

Einerseits ist es ein Grundrecht in diesem Land, dass ich über mein Eigentum frei verfügen kann - also es auch verkaufen darf!

Und andererseits: wenn die Spiele gut genug sind (wären?), um langfristig Spaß zu machen, wird/würde:


das Spiel von mir nicht verkauft
der nächste Teil - neu - auch gekauft
Wenn das so weiter geht, darf ich irgendwann meinen alten PC oder mein altes Auto auch nicht mehr verkaufen!

Das Ergebnis - bei Computern - wäre, dass nur noch 20% derjenigen, die heute einen Computer habe, einen Computer hätten.

Damit fielen auch 80% der potenziellen Kunden aus......

Außerdem: wenn ich das Spiel verkaufe, gibt es eine - oder mehrere - Chance(n), dass derjenige, der das Spiel kauft, so viel gefallen dran hat, dass er sich den nächsten Teil gleich (neu) kauft und nicht wartet, bis das Spiel gebraucht zu bekommen ist.

Dazu müssten die Spiele aber gut genug sein, um nicht nach wenigen Tagen/Wochen jeden Reiz zu verlieren.

Die Entwickler/Firmen sollten sich doch mal Fragen, warum viele Spiele nach kurzer Zeit vom Nutzer wieder weiter gegeben werden.

Und: bei vielen Nutzern ist es doch so, dass sie das nächste (neue) Spiel nur durch Verkauf des alten Spieles (mit)finanzieren können.

Komischerweise beschweren sich beispielsweise die Autohersteller - ein Auto geht ja meist auch durch 4-5 oder mehr Hände, bis es auf dem Schrott landet - nicht darüber, dass ihre Autos weiter verkauft werden.
Warum?
Weil sie wissen, dass an Anfang der Nutzung immer ein Erstkäufer steht, der ein neues Auto kauft.

Ähnliches gilt für Computer, Fernseher, usw. - und da kommt auch niemand auf die Idee, dass der Erstkäufer sein Eigentum nicht weiterverkaufen darf - weil der Erstkäufer dann ja (neuen) Ersatz braucht, den er wieder den Herstellern abkauft.


Ich denke, wenn dieser Weiterverkauft durch die Online-Maßnahmen verhindert wird, schneiden sich die Hersteller ins eigene Fleisch.

Ich werde mir jedenfalls kein Spiel kaufen, dass ich nicht weiter verkaufen kann.

Dazu kommt: schon bei anderer Software (Windows) wurde vom Hersteller versucht, einen Einzelverkauf (bei OEM-Software) zu verhindern.
Der BHG hat damals festgestellt, dass es dem Nutzer frei steht, seine Software (auch einzeln) zu verkaufen.
Insoweit wird es den Herstellern sicherlich schwer fallen, einen Weiterverkauf zu untersagen.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## alm0st (14. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Für echte Gamer gibts keinen Markt mehr von Activision-Blizzard.


 
Activsion-Blizzard ist der Axel Springer Verlag der Spielebranche... 

Mit solchen Aktionen sieht sich doch nur die Szene weiter darin bestätigt, zu cracken und illegale Kopien zu verbreiten. Und nur weil ein Spiel oder DLC an einen Account gebunden ist, heißt das nicht dass es nicht gecrackt werden kann (bestes Bespiel: Steam).


----------



## tt7crocodiles (14. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nur wiederholen, was ich hier schon einmal geschrieben habe. Früher habe ich öfter neue Spiele ohne Test und ohne viel zu überlegen gekauft, falls es mir halbwegs gefallen hat - habe ich es behalten, falls nicht - sofort weiterferkauft. Die 10-20€ Verlust konnte ich verschmerzen. Jetzt ist damit schluss. In diesem Jahr wurde meine Spielesammlung durch ich kein einziges neues Spiel erweitert, das Risiko darauf sitzen zu bleiben ist mir dann doch zu groß. 
Ob das das ziel der Publischer war?


----------



## Timelezz (14. Mai 2010)

1. Profit
2. Profit
3. "
4. "
10. Qualität der Games
15. Image
314. Der Endbenutzer

Wird Zeit das ein Publisher, Entwickler oder wer auch immer mal ordentlich auf die Fre**e fliegt bei dem Versuch sowas durchzusetzen. 

Ich befürchte in ein paar Jahren sind neben kostenpflichten DLCs auch Sachen wie "buy support for windows 8, only 15$"  normal...


----------



## Axi (15. Mai 2010)

Timelezz schrieb:


> ...
> Ich befürchte in ein paar Jahren sind neben kostenpflichten DLCs auch Sachen wie "buy support for windows 8, only 15$"  normal...




Ich finde DLC's die kostenpflichtig sind SOLANGE ok, wenn es nicht nur eine paar Maps oder ein zwei Waffen sind die dazu kommen, sondern eine wirkliche bereicherung zu dem eh schon grandiosen langzeitmotivationsspiel. 
Aber was EA und die andren Publisher meistens abziehen, finde ich nicht ok.
Borderlands find ich zu meinen Teil wiederum gut. Dennoch wäre es schön wenn solch ein Support kostenfrei zur Verfügung gebracht wird. 
Hier fällt mir MAG auf der PS3 ein. Die wollen die nächsten MAPs erst mal kostenfrei verfügbar machen.

Aber Profit ist leider den Firmen mittlerweile wichtiger als ihr Image wie sie die Kunden ausnehmen... Traurig aber wahr...


Ich werde mir dann nur noch Spiele kaufen, von denen ich zu 100% überzeugt bin oder ich weiterverkaufen kann.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2010)

Es ist normal den Gebrauchtmarkt zu unterbinden, wann rafft ihr das endlich. Die Leute wollen Geld verdienen, das ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein. Alles klar jetzt verstanden ? Wenn man alte Spiele verkaufen muss um neue zu bekommen ist das Pech ganz einfach. Sucht euch nen Job oder ein anderes Hobby ganz einfach. Aber immer diese rumheulen und dennoch die Spiel kaufen nervt einfach.


----------



## Axi (15. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es ist normal den Gebrauchtmarkt zu unterbinden, wann rafft ihr das endlich. Die Leute wollen Geld verdienen, das ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein. Alles klar jetzt verstanden ? Wenn man alte Spiele verkaufen muss um neue zu bekommen ist das Pech ganz einfach. Sucht euch nen Job oder ein anderes Hobby ganz einfach. Aber immer diese rumheulen und dennoch die Spiel kaufen nervt einfach.



Normal evtl schon. Aber wenn der Kunde nicht auf eine Art und Weise Zeitgt das er nicht alles mitmacht was der Publisher macht, tut dieser WIRKLICH alles was er will mit einem.
Und was ist das für eine wirklich dämliche Aussage am Ende?!? Möchtest du alle Spiele behalten die du je gekauft hast? Umgekehrte frage: Würdest du jedes Auto behalten das du je gekauft hast? Selbst da kauft man gebraucht bzw verkauft es dann gebraucht um einen Gewissen betrag wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## svppb (15. Mai 2010)

Was ich einfach nicht verstehe ist das die Puplisher auf einmal den Gebrauchthandel unterdrücken wollen. Früher ging das doch komischerweise auch. Eine Cartrige a'La Nindendo konnte man nicht kopieren. Aber weiterverkaufen. Und? Nintendo besteht heute noch. Sind sogar größer geworden. So eine Bedrohung mit dem Second Hand kann das ja wohl nicht gewesen sein. Genug Geld verdienen um sich einfach satt essen zu können reicht halt einfach nie. Wird immer so sein und immer schlimmer werden.


----------



## Arctosa (15. Mai 2010)

Hmm leider vergisst der Herr die Spieler die sich die Games nur über den Gebrauchtmark finanzieren, ich kann als Schüler mit einem Monatsbudget von 80€ nicht jedes Spiel neu kaufen, hab ja schließlich noch andere Ausgaben, Kontenbindung ist deshalb für meinen Spieltrieb ein Todesurteil (Außnahme Steam, die Sonderangebote jede Woche sind der Hammer).
Für mich ist die einzige vernünftige Lösung Raubkopien von Spielen mit Kontenbindung zu zocken oder es gebraucht ohne Konto zu erwerben und über einen Crack lauffähig zu bekommen, bis es die Spiele als Budget Version gibt.
Denn duch so einen Krampf ist die Schwelle überschritten worden, wo Raubkopierer ein besseres Produkt in den Händen halten als die ehrlichen Kunden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Arctosa: das betrifft nicht nur Schüler: Studenten (OK, sind ja auch so was ähnliches wie Schüler), Auszubildende, Familienväter und und und: nicht jeder kann jeden Monat so viel Geld für Spiele ausgeben, wie so mancher hier.
Außerdem: auch die, die wo viel Geld haben, verschenken oder verkaufen auch mal gebrauchte Spiele, die sie selbst nicht mehr spielen.

Ich denke - und genau das wollte ich weiter oben schon sagen - diejenigen, die sich jedes Spiel neu für 50 oder 80€ kaufen (können) und Ihre Spiele nicht weitergeben (sei es verkaufen oder auch verschenken), dürften den geringsten Anteil ausmachen.

Ich will damit Raubkopien nicht beschönigen - ich bin strikt dagegen - aber den Weiterverkauf gebrauchter Software zu unterbinden ist meiner Meinung nach Verfassungswidrig.
Denn: schon im Grundgesetz steht drin, dass ich über mein erworbenes Eigentum frei verfügen kann.
Und das schließt die spätere Weitergabe - sei es als Verkauf oder auch als Geschenk - mit ein.

Insoweit kann ich Axi und Arctosa auch nur zustimmen.

Oder: was ist denn, wenn ich keine Internetverbindung habe oder bekomme, weil - wie vor einigen Tagen - das Internet ausgefallen ist?
Dann kann ich mein - immerhin rechtmäßig erworbenes - Spiel auch nicht spielen, oder wie?
Dann sollen die die Spiele als Onlinespiele mit Serverleistung anbieten und man kann die Spielzeit eben mieten.
Dann weiß man, was man bekommt und wann.
Das werden sich aber auch nur wenige leisten können oder wollen.

Dazu: 
Vor einigen Jahren gab es einen interessanten Zwischenfall:
Da hat ein Onlinehändler DRM-geschützte Musik verkauft.
Etwas später musste dieser Händler diese Titel dann aus dem Programm nehmen, weil der Urheber diesem Verkauf widersprochen hat.
So weit, so gut.
Aber: über die Online-DRM wurden dann diese Titel auch von den MP3-Playern und PC's  der User - die ja dafür bezahlt hatten! - wieder gelöscht!
Wo kommen wir denn da hin?
Außerdem: das eröffnet doch Erpressern, die sich in die Server oder über diese Online-'DRM' in Deinen Rechner hacken, ungeahnte Möglichkeiten.
Da bekommst Du dann mit einem Male eine Mitteilung, dass Dein Spiel nur noch gespielt werden kann, wenn Du jeden Monat 15€ nach Kasachstan, China, Taiwan, Timbuktu oder sonstwohin überweist. 
Na, geht's noch?

Und: die Musikindustrie hat gezeigt, dass es auch ohne Kopierschutz geht: fast alle Musik kann inzwischen online zu vernünftigen Preise gekauft werden - und der Umsatz ist (gegenüber den Vorjahren mit DRM-Schutz und Raubkopien) auch erheblich gestiegen.

Daran sollten sich die Spielehersteller mal ein Beispiel nehmen.

Ich meine: es gibt Grenzen dessen, was die Softwareindustrie mit dem User machen darf - und die sind dann überschritten, wen ich über ein bezahltes (!) Produkt anschließend nicht frei verfügen (es also auch verkaufen oder verschenken) kann.

Noch klarer: 
Raubkopien - *NEIN*
Gebrauchtmarkt - *JA!*


grüße

Jochen


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es ist normal den Gebrauchtmarkt zu unterbinden, wann rafft ihr das endlich. Die Leute wollen Geld verdienen, das ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein. Alles klar jetzt verstanden ? Wenn man alte Spiele verkaufen muss um neue zu bekommen ist das Pech ganz einfach. Sucht euch nen Job oder ein anderes Hobby ganz einfach. Aber immer diese rumheulen und dennoch die Spiel kaufen nervt einfach.



Also sowas ignorantes ist echt der Hammer. 

Ich hoffe das die Autoindustrie bald mal so ne Meldung bringt:

Ab heute werden in allen Autos Fingerscanner eingebaut, damit man kein Schlüssel mehr brauch und keiner das Auto mehr entwenden kann. Ein großer Schritt für den Verbaucher. Zur Sicherheit sind diese Fingerscanner Einwegprodukte. Sie müssen sich also leider einen neuen einbauen lassen, wenn etwas passiert. Dies sollte durch unsere hohe Qualitätssicherung nicht der Fall sein, und wenn dann auch nur 100 Euro

ADAC dazu:
Durch die Fingerscanner wird der Gebrauchtwagenhandel unmöglich, da die Hersteller für den Tausch solch eines Scanners, damit ein anderer damit fahren kann, nicht nur die 100 Euro verlangen, sondern für 2 TAUSEND Euro die gesamte Elektronic tauschen müssen.

Hach ich warte echt auf den Tag, dass das passiert. Mich betriffts ja net, weil ich nen überzeugter fahrs bis es kaput ist Fahrer bin, bzw atm ist Bahn etc eh besser für mich.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (15. Mai 2010)

In 5 Jahren könnten die Spiele dermaßen kontrolliert und eingeschränkt sein, wie man sich das vor 5 Jahren noch nicht vorstellen konnte. Und bis Konsolen betroffen sind, scheint es auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit zu sein. 

Hoffentlich kommen die Konzerne bei den Filmen nicht auf dieselben Ideen, von wegen "den Gebrauchtmarkt bei Filmen unterbinden", weil das ja die Einnahmen mindern würde. Dann müsste man sich bei jeder gekauften DVD online registrieren, vielleicht kommt auch noch ein Online-Zwang dazu, erst bei PCs, später auch bei TVs.  Bei HD-Sendern sollen ja teilweise extreme Schutzmechanismen eingebaut werden, die mir persönlich (neben den Kosten) die Vorfreude auf das HD-Fernsehen genommen haben. Ich lasse mich nicht gerne gängeln. 

Ich hoffe, dass in 10 Jahren nicht alles, was heute am PC/TV Spaß macht, total überreguliert ist.


----------



## Biosman (15. Mai 2010)

Tjo das liest sich eher so als könnten sie sich nicht mehr gegen die Raubkopierer durchsetzen und nehmen jetzt plan B der ja auch wenigstens Etwas die Raubkopierer eindemmt


----------



## annoyin'Spoon (15. Mai 2010)

Kennt jemand den Trailer von dem "Wall Street 2- Geld schläft nicht" ?
Da sagt auch der Hauptcharakter: 





> ..., Gier ist Gut. Und das scheint jetzt legal zu sein


Und er hat verdammt nochmal recht.


----------



## Skysnake (15. Mai 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> In 5 Jahren könnten die Spiele dermaßen kontrolliert und eingeschränkt sein, wie man sich das vor 5 Jahren noch nicht vorstellen konnte. Und bis Konsolen betroffen sind, scheint es auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit zu sein.
> 
> Hoffentlich kommen die Konzerne bei den Filmen nicht auf dieselben Ideen, von wegen "den Gebrauchtmarkt bei Filmen unterbinden", weil das ja die Einnahmen mindern würde. Dann müsste man sich bei jeder gekauften DVD online registrieren, vielleicht kommt auch noch ein Online-Zwang dazu, erst bei PCs, später auch bei TVs.  Bei HD-Sendern sollen ja teilweise extreme Schutzmechanismen eingebaut werden, die mir persönlich (neben den Kosten) die Vorfreude auf das HD-Fernsehen genommen haben. Ich lasse mich nicht gerne gängeln.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass in 10 Jahren nicht alles, was heute am PC/TV Spaß macht, total überreguliert ist.



Du ich mags ja garnet sagen, aber das gibts schon  Die Privaten mit ihren HD Sendern, machen GENAU das. Die können dir mit ihrer Verschlüsselung und diesem komischen Standart vorschreiben, ob du was aufnehmen kannst, wie oft du es dir anschauen kannst, ob du Werbung vorspulen kannst oder nicht und wie lang überhaupt du das Ding anschauen kannst!

Und dann verlangen die auch noch Geld. Ne danke, das normale Fernsehen langt mir!


----------



## Gunny Hartman (15. Mai 2010)

Ja durch die Fähigkeit ins Internet zu gehen, sind die Konsolen auch emfpänglich für Online-Zwangsmaßnahmen. Spätestens mit der nächsten Konsolengeneration werden diese Maßnahmen kommen. Mal sehen, was die Publisher dann machen, wenn auch diese Casual-Gamer deren Spiele boykottieren.


----------



## Bl4d3runn3r (15. Mai 2010)

Ich kann nur über die Publisher lachen... ich denke wenn die versuchen den Gebrauchtmarkt kaputt zu machen, können sich Rapidshare und Co. noch größerer Beliebheit freuen. DLCs bekommt man auch schon gecrackt, also die labern eh nur, die können nie den Markt unter kontrolle bringen.

Aber ein gutes hat das auch, denn Onlineplattformen wie Steam haben auch ihre Vorteile, oft gibt es dort gute Angebote, habe letztens erst das Codemasters Racepack gekauft für 16€ und da waren 5 Spiele dabei (Race Driver Grid, DTM Race Driver 3, Dirt, Dirt 2 und Fuel) das war echt mal nen gutes Angebot und da isses mir auch egal ob ich es noch verkaufen kann. War eh billiger als Gebraucht


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Warum gibt es denn Raubkopien? Weil die Leute von den Kopierschutzmaßnahmen genervt sind!



Alles klar. Und deshalb wurde schon vor über 20 Jahren am C64/ Amiga/ etc.. kopiert bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Es gibt nur einen echten Grund für Raubkopien und das ist purer Egoismus.


----------



## EinarN (17. Mai 2010)

klar das der SH Markt eine Bedrohung ist bei diese Preise und den rant bekommen die auch nicht mehr voll.
Ich bin kein Zocker aber ich sehe bei mein sohneman was sämtliche konsolen hat zeit Sega Master sistem bis heute, über 300 spiele im haus herum liegen.

Wen man z.B. den Sonic - die Stachelschwein seit entstehung auf Sega auf sämtliche konsolen auslutscht bis aufs letzte, ein und der selbe quatsch bishin zum PC, sollen die sich nicht wundern das kein mensch mehr den rotz kauft.

Die arbeiten nach Vorlagen, gleiche programierung, basteln etwas an den grafiken herum für den entsprechenden konsolen format und schmeisen es unter eine neuauflage auf den markt. Dazu wollen die auch noch unverschähmterweise eine 3 stellige zahl als kaufpreis.

Ich persönlich hab ein einziges PC spiel hier herum liegen, es ist ein 10 jahre altes ding, ein simulation spiel. 
Es nennt sich HOLIDAY ISLAND.
Nun vor einige tage, sah ich das spiel im handel unter eine neuauflage mit Besere grafik für 139 EURO. Da frag ich mich haben die eine an der waffel?


----------



## Gunny Hartman (17. Mai 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alles klar. Und deshalb wurde schon vor über 20 Jahren am C64/ Amiga/ etc.. kopiert bis zum geht nicht mehr.
> 
> Es gibt nur einen echten Grund für Raubkopien und das ist purer Egoismus.



Na wenn du meinst. Ich meinte das auch eher so, dass dir Kopierschutzmaßnahmen dazu führen, dass es mehr Raubkopien und Versuche gibt, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen.


----------



## poiu (17. Mai 2010)

Secondhand Markt ist keine Bedrohung, nur eine Geldquelle,  wenn man an dieser nicht mit verdienen kann, versucht man sie trocken zulegen!


Zu Raubkopie

ich würde sagen das thema ist hier bissl offtopic, aber zum punkt Amiga/C64 

beide wurde nicht durch Raubkopieen zerstört, das ist einfach ein Märchen das gerne erzählt wird! 

der c64 war Stein alt als er ausgelaufen ist und Amiga(commodore) durch Fehlinvestitionen/Fehlplanung/Fehlentwicklung nun mal Pleite gegangen! 

Komisch das immer der amiga genannt wird nicht der atari auf dem auch raubkopiert wurde, aber atari sit halt nicht pleite gegangen sondern hat sich zurückgezogen!

nebenbei atari vs amiga war der damalige Krieg (vergleichbar ati vs Nvida ) und der lachende dritte war halt der IBM PC

gruß


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Na wenn du meinst. Ich meinte das auch eher so, dass dir Kopierschutzmaßnahmen dazu führen, dass es mehr Raubkopien und Versuche gibt, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen.



Das ist vollkommener Unsinn. Programme mit und ohne Kopierschutz werden kopiert. Früher bevor es online Aktivierungen etc.. gab wurde kopiert. Zu allen zeiten wurde illegal kopiert. Es ist lächerlich jetzt nach irgendeinem billigen Vorwand zu suchen um sein asoziales Verhalten zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> ich würde sagen das thema ist hier bissl offtopic, aber zum punkt Amiga/C64
> 
> beide wurde nicht durch Raubkopieen zerstört, das ist einfach ein Märchen das gerne erzählt wird!



Wer behauptet denn so einen Quatsch?
Es schadete ja auch nicht Commodore sondern den Softwareklitschen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Mai 2010)

Hi!

ITPassion: bitte die Edit-Funktion nutzen, sonst mault noch 'n Mod wegen Doppelpost.

Das mit den Softwareklitschen unterschreibe ich nur bedingt: ich bin von Amiga auf PC gewechselt, weil es keine Software mehr gab.....

Dennoch: ich sehe den Secondhand-Markt nicht als Bedrohung, sondern die Dummheit der Softwarehersteller und die Unverschämtheit Mancher, die Ihren Diebstahl rechtfertigen wollen.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also sowas ignorantes ist echt der Hammer.
> 
> Ich hoffe das die Autoindustrie bald mal so ne Meldung bringt:
> 
> ...



Wärst du an deren position würdest du das natürlich ünterstützen und die Leute dazu aufordern die Spiele die du entwickelt hast weiterzuverkaufen. Ja jetzt nimmt man wieder das Beispiel Autos, weil Autos ja mit Games zu vergleichen sind. Wie sich die leute heute aufregen wtf das Spiel kostet 50 Euro das ist zuviel und 60 sowieso, die Preise gab es schon in den 90gern. Die Leute arbeiten nicht zum Spass.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> die Preise gab es schon in den 90gern. Die Leute arbeiten nicht zum Spass.


Ja, aber in D-Mark!
Damals hat ein Spiel 50 oder 90D-Mark gekostet - und ein normaler Arbeiter hat 2500-3000DM Netto gehabt und dabei weniger Ausgaben.

Heute ist der Arbeiter froh, wenn er 1500€ Netto hat - viele gehen mit wesentlich weniger nach Hause - und Miete, Strom usw. ist genauso teuer, wie damals - nur, dass es heute 100€ sind, die im Monat für Strom fällig sind, und nicht 100DM......

Wenn man den Preis mal in Arbeitszeit umrechnet, arbeitest Du heute drei Mal solange für so ein Spiel, wie 1990!


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Und vorallem haste damals an nem Spiel noch 40h+ gehabt. Da gabs für 20h oder so schon WERTUNGSABZUG, weil es zu kurz war.

Heut ist nen Spiel doch maximal 10h lang, und dabei noch vollgepackt mit bugs bis zum abwinken.

Von den Einsparungen bei Verpackung und Beilagen wollen wir jetzt mal lieber nicht anfangen. Was früher ne Standartversion war, ist heute oft ne Collectors


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ja, aber in D-Mark!
> Damals hat ein Spiel 50 oder 90D-Mark gekostet - und ein normaler Arbeiter hat 2500-3000DM Netto gehabt und dabei weniger Ausgaben.
> 
> Heute ist der Arbeiter froh, wenn er 1500€ Netto hat - viele gehen mit wesentlich weniger nach Hause - und Miete, Strom usw. ist genauso teuer, wie damals - nur, dass es heute 100€ sind, die im Monat für Strom fällig sind, und nicht 100DM......
> ...



Ne ne nichts dmark standart Preis 89,90 Dm, dann gab es Spiele die haben 100 Dm gekostet und auch Spiele für 120 Dm wobei das letztere ne Seltenheit war aber es gab den Preis. 100 Dm war keine Seltenheit gerade für Spiele die sehr beliebt waren wurde da nochmal 10 dm draufgesetzt. Das du heute 3 mal solange für ein Spiel arbeitest ist halt so und die Entwickler stecken in der gleichen Situation oder ist das anders ? Das hat reingarnichts damit zu tun.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab für Monkey Island 1 129,-DM bezahlt. Hab gerade keine Lust, dass mit Inflation und Euroumstellung auszurechnen, dürfte aber auch so bei 60€ liegen. 

Ich verstehe die Aufregung sowieso nicht so ganz. Wenn mir die Spieleindustrie (man beachte den zweiten Wortteil) meint, mich mit Einwegspielen über den Tisch ziehen wollen, dann habense halt Pech gehabt. Ich hab hier genug Spiele rumstehen, welche ich gerne auch nochmal öfters spiele. Opensourcemäßig gibts für mich auch genug, also wozu brauch ich Blizzard, Activision, EA oder Atari? 

Manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, als würden die Leute ihr Glück nach den Spielen ausrichten.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Also ich hab für Monkey Island 1 129,-DM bezahlt. Hab gerade keine Lust, dass mit Inflation und Euroumstellung auszurechnen, dürfte aber auch so bei 60€ liegen.
> 
> Ich verstehe die Aufregung sowieso nicht so ganz. Wenn mir die Spieleindustrie (man beachte den zweiten Wortteil) meint, mich mit Einwegspielen über den Tisch ziehen wollen, dann habense halt Pech gehabt. Ich hab hier genug Spiele rumstehen, welche ich gerne auch nochmal öfters spiele. Opensourcemäßig gibts für mich auch genug, also wozu brauch ich Blizzard, Activision, EA oder Atari?
> 
> Manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, als würden die Leute ihr Glück nach den Spielen ausrichten.



Jop so sieht es aus aber hier wird darüber so geredet als wäre es Lebensnotwendig. Letztes Beispiel Starcraft 2 wird 60 Euro kosten ,  Die Leute sagen ist zu zuviel. Aber das man es in 10 jahren noch spielen wird, daran wird nicht gedacht genausowenig wie an dem Editor wo Blizzard noch selbst garnicht erahnen kann was man damit alles machen kann. Aber Hauptsache es wird erstmal derbe über den Preis gemeckert. Für mich ist das eher ne Ausrede sich Spiele illegal zu beschaffen sonst nichts ganz einfach. Und Ubisoft hatte nen plan der extrem ******** war, aber wo sich nur wieder zeigt das die Hacker als helden gefeiert werden. Nur das die Leute heutzutage garnicht mehr darüber nachdenken womit der ganze Scheiss angefangen hat.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Bei deinem ach so tollen SC2 weiste aber schon, das da sehr wahrscheinlich ne monatliche Gebühr kommt, wenn du den MP-Part spielen willst. 

Das game ist für mich schon gestorben, als ses auf drei Teile aufgeteilt haben, und jeweils die volle Kohle sehen wollen.

Von den geilen Regelungen zum B-net von wegen die dürfen deinen kompletten Chat mitlesen, speichern und weitergeben, als auch alle sonstigen NAchrichten oder GERÄUSCHE (man lasse sich mal das Wort auf der Zunge zergehen) die du von dir abgibst im Ingamevoicechat, oder alle Bilder etc von dir an sie abtrittst unterschlägste auch mal ganz klammheimlich.

Zu dem wer angefangen hat. Klar die Kopierer, aber früher wars den Firmen klar, das sich viele etwas auch einfach nicht leisten können und hatten damit großteils auch nicht das Problem, weil sich dadurch auch nen Ruf für ne Firma aufgebaut hat, und vom nächsten Game dann mehr über die Ladentheke gewandert ist. 

Heut gehts aber nur noch um Gewinnmaximierung, wie in zu vielen anderen Bereichen auch.  Damit tut man sich aber auf Dauer selbst keinen Gefallen mit diesem SCHEIS Quartalszahl denken. Aber scheis drauf ob man ne Marke gegen die Wand fährt. Hauptsache die dümmsten Geldgeilsten Aktionäre werden befriedigt, denen man aber auch das Maul wässrig macht mit immer höheren Rendieten..


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Einfach nicht kaufen, fertig ist das Wurstbrot.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Werd ich auch garantiert nicht machen!


----------



## butter_milch (18. Mai 2010)

Es muss das Recht eines jeden Käufers sein, das erworbene Produkt wieder verkaufen zu können. Dass Käufer gebrauchter Ware durch DLCs und VIP-Codes wie bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 nochmals zur Kasse gebeten werden ist unter aller Sau zumal dies auch den Wiederverkaufspreis senkt.

Soetwas sollte durch den Verbraucherschutz gebranntmarkt und in Deutschland schlichtuntergreifend verboten werden.


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

> Werd ich auch garantiert nicht machen!


Und schon sind alle zufrieden, die es sein müssen. 



> Soetwas sollte durch den Verbraucherschutz gebranntmarkt und in Deutschland schlichtuntergreifend verboten werden.


Man sollte auch verbieten für Heckspoiler, Turbolader und Breitreifen Geld zu verlangen. *******, ich muss sogar für die jährliche Inspektion blechen. Sauerei!


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2010)

A3000T dein Vergleich Hinkt und zwar gewaltig, du vergleichst Wiederverkauf mit Erweiterungen( Addon ^^) aber  lass mich das Richtig verstehen wenn du dein AUto verkaufst zahlst du bestimmt Freiwillig 15% der Summe an denn HErsteller?


----------



## A3000T (18. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Heckspoiler und so bezog sich auf Addons und DLC. Tja, bisserl verstehendes Lesen ist schon nötig.


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Irgendwie geht's ein wenig daneben.
Es wird immer über den Kaufpreis geredet - darum geht's aber (hier) nicht!

Es geht darum, dass die Hersteller versuchen zu unterbinden, dass man ein einmal (rechtmäßig - es geht nicht um die Raubkopie!) erworbenes Spiel weiter verkauft.
Es geht - so ist der Threadtitel zu verstehen - darum, dass eben dieser Weiterverkauf eines rechtmäßig erworbenen - also gekauften - Spiels von einigen Herstellern unterbunden wird bzw. werden soll.

Der Vergleich mit der jährlichen Inspektion - oder dem TÜV/der AU - ist völlig daneben.
Beim Auto kann ich ja auch die einmal gekauften Zurüstteile - Spoiler, usw. - mit weiter verkaufen.
Oder eben abbauen und einzeln verkaufen, wenn mir der alte Heckspoiler nicht mehr gefällt und ich einen anderen aufbaue.
Das ist doch gängige Praxis, dass jemand, der seinen Heckspoiler - oder welches Teil auch immer - abbaut und ersetzt, das ausgebaute Teil weiter verkauft oder verschenkt.

Und genau dieses versuchen die Spiele-Hersteller zu unterbinden.

Jetzt stellt Euch doch mal vor, Ihr verkauft Euren Heckspoiler weiter und der Käufer kommt 'ne Woche später und sagt: "Ich hab' zwar das gleiche Auto wie Du, aber der Heckspolier lässt sich nicht befestigen, weil der Hersteller dem Heckspoiler das untersagt hat"

Was haltet Ihr von so was?

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung:

Raukopien: Nein
Gebrauchtmarkt: Ja!

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass der Hersteller mein Grundrecht - dasjenige, auf freie Verfügung meines Eigentums - schlichtweg ignoriert.

Ich weiß eines: nach den Problemen, die ich inzwischen mit HAWX (Ubisoft) ständig habe - vor jeder Neuinstallation (auf meinem eigenen Rechner!) erstmal eine neue Aktivierung beantragen und 'ne Woche drauf warten - werde ich kein Spiel mit solchem 'Kopierschutz' mehr kaufen.

Das ist für mich schlichtweg ein Eingriff in meine Eigentumsrechte, den ich nicht bereit bin, hinzunehmen.
Ich kann doch ein Spiel - in dem Fall HAWX - so ift neu installieren, wie ich will!
Solange ich das auf meinem eigenen Rechner mache - die Woche steht wieder 'ne Neuinstallation an, weil ich einen Rechner verkauft habe, und den Anderen an die geänderten Anforderungen anpasse.
Ich habe vor 6 Tagen Ubisoft angeschrieben und um eine zusätzliche Aktivierung gebeten - eine Antwort ist bis heute ausgeblieben......

Da kann ich nur sagen: danke den Raubkopierern, dass ich mich mit solchem Mist herumschlagen muss!

Auf der anderen Seite überlege ich ernsthaft, mir für mein - immerhin rechtmäßig erworbenes! - Spiel einen Crack oder eine Raubkopie zu besorgen, damit dieses ständige 'Anfrage-Warten-Aktivierung-Spiel' mal aufhört.

Und denn kannste Dich mit denen da noch in Spanisch herumschlagen.....

Wie gesagt: Raubkopien: nein
Aber: solcher 'Kopierschutz': auch NEIN!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2010)

@Schienenbruch

Ich weiß nicht ob man das Problem was du beschreibst wirklich alleine denn Raubkopierern in die Schuhe schieben kann, für mich klingt das immer nach einen Vorwand der Herstellerren um zu verhindern das die Leute untereinander Spiele tauschen!

Meine aktiven Zeiten sind vorbei, aber wir haben das früher an der Uni/Schule immer so gemacht das sich jeder  immer ein anderes Spiel gekauft hat und wir die uns gegenseitig ausgeliehen haben, Ausnahme waren dann Spiele fürs LAN, die hatte mit der zeit dann jeder!

Bei diesem Online Aktivierung & Co hatte ich immer denn verdacht das man nicht nur denn Weiter Verkauf unterbinden will sondern auch denn Tausch von Spielen und die Raubkopierer sind dann mal der Sündenbock/Vorwand mit welchem man das Rechtfertigt!

Denn die Raubkopierer stört so ein kopiersschutz  doch nicht wirklich, früher oder später wird der geknackt.

Das lustige ist wenn man gegen solche Maßnahmen ist, wird einem gleich vorgeworfen Raubkopierer zu sein, ich sehe da parallelen zu denn Online Stopschildern, nach dem Moto für uns oder gegen uns 


Ach so und du wärst nicht der erste der bei einem legal erworbenen Spiel zum Crack greift!


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. Mai 2010)

Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob das dann illegal wäre - schließlich habe ich das Spiel ja rechtmäßig erworben......


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2010)

Das umgehen eines Kopierschutzes ist meines Wissens nach schon an sich strafbar, jedenfalls bei Musik CDs.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> @Schienenbruch
> 
> Ich weiß nicht ob man das Problem was du beschreibst wirklich alleine denn Raubkopierern in die Schuhe schieben kann, für mich klingt das immer nach einen Vorwand der Herstellerren um zu verhindern das die Leute untereinander Spiele tauschen!
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen 

Der Herr in dem Interview hat ja auch ganz offen heraus gesagt, das damit der GEbrauchtmarkt unterbunden werden soll, bzw mindestens noch dran mitverdient werden soll! 

Was die Sache mit dem cracken eines legal erworbenen Spiels angeht, so ist das auch strafbar. Der Hersteller wird dir, sofern er es mitbekommt in diesem Fall dann auch das Spiel sperren ,sofern dies geht, oder gar den gesamten Account mit allen SPielen drauf. Ich freu mich da schon auf solche Fälle mit den ganzen Onlineplattformen.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Mai 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob das dann illegal wäre - schließlich habe ich das Spiel ja rechtmäßig erworben......





poiu schrieb:


> Das umgehen eines Kopierschutzes ist meines Wissens nach schon an sich strafbar, jedenfalls bei Musik CDs.



Kleiner rechtlicher Ausflug von mir:

Das Umgehen einer wirksamen technischen Schutzmaßnahme (kurz Kopierschutz) ist nicht gestattet (§95a UrhG) und zieht neben zivilrechtlichen Ansprüchen (§97 ff. UrhG) auch strafrechtliche Konsequenzen (§108b UrhG) nach sich. Strafrechtlich aber nur, wenn die Tat nicht zu privaten Zwecken oder für nahe Verwandte/Bekannte geschah. Zivilrechtlich bleibt aber. Diese Regelungen gelten aber nur für Filme und Musik, *NICHT* für Computerprogramme (vgl. §69a V UrhG). 

Großen Streit gibt es aber, in wie weit eine "*wirksame*" technische Schutzmaßnahme vorliegt. Oftmals ist das für den Privatanwender nicht zu erkennen (Thema DRM und DRM-freie Songs). Man beachte auch mal den §53 I UrhG in seiner seit 2008 verschärften Form bezüglich Privatkopien.

Im Falle von Computerprogrammen muss man sich fragen, welche Art Crack verwendet wird, um den Kopierschutz zu entfernen. Die §69a-69f UrhG enthalten Sonderregeln, die den allgemeinen Regeln vorgehen. Der §69f II UrhG sieht dabei vor, dass bei einer unerlaubten Umgehung/Beseitigung des Kopierschutzes der Rechteinhaber (Also Softwarehersteller oder -Publisher) einen Anspruch auf Vernichtung des Cracks und der illegal hergestellten Vervielfältigungsstücke (also das was auf der HDD nach Verwendung des Cracks gespeichert wurde). Mehr Ansprüche hat der Rechtsinhaber nicht (auf Grund der lex specialis der §69a-69f UrhG). Das gilt aber nur für Cracks (No-CD Cracks, Crack-Patches), wo der Verwender woanders bereits legal die Software erworben hat.

Für bereits vollständig gecrackte Software, die als solche auch herunter geladen wird, gelten ganz andere härtere Regelungen. Da käme dann der §106 UrhG in Betracht, sowie evtl. für die Cracker selbst der §202a-202c StGB.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Was die Sache mit dem cracken eines legal erworbenen Spiels angeht, so  ist das auch strafbar. Der Hersteller wird dir, sofern er es mitbekommt  in diesem Fall dann auch das Spiel sperren ,sofern dies geht, oder gar  den gesamten Account mit allen SPielen drauf. Ich freu mich da schon auf  solche Fälle mit den ganzen Onlineplattformen.



Es kann aber auch nicht strafbar sein bei legal erworbenen Spielen (Computerprogrammen). Man kommt erst in den Straftatbestand, wenn man eine Vervielfältigung oder Verbreitung der Software vornimmt. Dadurch, dass eine Software-Lizenz bereits beim Verwender des Cracks vorhanden ist, wird diese zwar bearbeitet (Verstoß gegen §69c II UrhG), aber nicht vervielfältigt (Einzelfallabhängig, je nachdem wie der Crack den Quelltext, das Programm oder maßgebliche Bestandteile verändert). Es bestünde also nur ein Anspruch auf Vernichtung. 

Übrigens ist die Vorgehensweise der großen Portale, Spiele komplett zu sperren, ohne rechtliche Grundlage. Wer es also darauf anlegt seine legal erworbene Lizenz-Kopie wieder spielen zu wollen, kann dies gerichtlich durchsetzen und wird gewinnen. Einzig die gecrackte Kopie darf vom Rechteinhaber vernichtet werden, nicht aber die legal erworbene Kopie. Das wird ja oftmals durch die Sperrung des Key verwirklicht. Dummerweise gilt der aber auch für die legal erworbene Kopie.

Allerdings muss man da auch wieder die Vertragsmodalitäten der Onlineportale beachten, wenn man bei einem solchen seine Lizenz erwirbt. Wird diese Sperrungsmöglichkeit Bestandteil des Vertrages kann man durchaus die Sperrung als rechtmäßig erachten, wenn sie nicht unbedingt eine rechtswidrige Klausel im Rahmen einer AGB darstellt. Besonders bei einer Sperrung ganzer Account mit einer Vielzahl von (nicht gecrackten) Spielen kann dies unbillig sein.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Danke für die ausführliche Zusammenfassung.

Allgemein kann man aber wohl sagen, das Onlineplattformen sich das Recht zusichern accunts wegen Verstößen gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen komplett dicht zu machen. Damit sind cheats cracks etc gemeint.

Das dies eventuell vor nem Gericht keinen Bestand hat, seh ich genauso. welcher 12-18 jährige, der wohl allgemein daheim wohnt nimmt aber die Mühen einer Klage auf sich, die er zumindest wenn er Schüler ist noch nicht wirklich finanzieren kann, zumal ihm das Wissen, das er dagegen klagen kann wohl oft fehlt.

Was die Eltern davon halten mal ganz zu schweigen  Sind ja nur Spiele...

Leider traut sich keiner so wirklich dran mal gegen die ganzen AGB-Klauseln der Hersteller zu klagen, da dies allgemein sehr langwierig in diesem Bereich ist. Wäre alelrdings wünschenswert, damit mal Rechtssicherheit besteht, zumal wohl viele Klauseln so nicht durchgehen dürften.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Bei deinem ach so tollen SC2 weiste aber schon, das da sehr wahrscheinlich ne monatliche Gebühr kommt, wenn du den MP-Part spielen willst.
> 
> Das game ist für mich schon gestorben, als ses auf drei Teile aufgeteilt haben, und jeweils die volle Kohle sehen wollen.
> 
> ...



Bei Sc2 ist der Mp kostenlos , zweitens werden bei jedem Spiel die chats  aufgezeichnet. Sagst du auch wenn du den 2ten Teil eines Spiels kaufst ne ist abzocke hätte man ja schon in 1 packen können.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Wenns ein in sich geschlossenes Spiel ist, dann sicher nicht.

Wenn ich 5-10h an nem 50 Euro Spiel spiel und der zweite Teil natlos weitergeht, am besten mit gleicher engine und mit <1 Jahr versatz, dann denk ich mir schon das dies Abzocke ist.

Und was den MP Part von SC2 angeht, wirste doch selbst nicht glauben, das dies auf Dauer so bleiben wird, wenn man für D3 schön zahlen darf. Die werden die Kuh schon melken bis die Zitzen bluten.


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Mai 2010)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Wenns ein in sich geschlossenes Spiel ist, dann sicher nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich 5-10h an nem 50 Euro Spiel spiel und der zweite Teil natlos weitergeht, am besten mit gleicher engine und mit <1 Jahr versatz, dann denk ich mir schon das dies Abzocke ist.
> 
> Und was den MP Part von SC2 angeht, wirste doch selbst nicht glauben, das dies auf Dauer so bleiben wird, wenn man für D3 schön zahlen darf. Die werden die Kuh schon melken bis die Zitzen bluten.



Wo steht den das man für Diablo 3 zahlen muss ? Ich glaub du hast einfach keine Ahnung und denkst das wenn man schon in Wow zahlen muss in allen anderen Games auch. In Wow ist das gerechtfertigt, wieso ? Weil ständig an dem Spiel weiterentwickelt wird, der Service muss bezahlt werden usw, Wow ist kein Spiel welches stehen bleibt. Staracraft 2 hat mehr als 30 Missionen. Die Geschichte aller 3 Rassen wäre garnicht möglich in einem teil zu erzählen.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2010)

Den Link von mir gelesen?

EDIT: Ok sorry, seh grad das ich den hier wohl nicht gepostet hab, sondern in nem anderen Beitrag.

Michael Pachter, Marktforscher und Investorenberater bei der Anlagebank  Wedbush Securities, mutmaßt »neue Diablo 3 und Starcraft 2-Spieler werden etwas  dafür zahlen müssen, um den Mehrspieler-Part zu spielen.«
Quelle


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2010)

Das was in blau steht zählt, so und weder Sc2 noch Diablo3 werden kosten.


----------



## Skysnake (19. Mai 2010)

Was noch abzuwarten ist, oder haste ne offizielle Pressemitteilung von A-B das beides nichts kosten wird?


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Mai 2010)

Es wird einfach eine Behauptung aufgestellt, das es monatlich kosten wird. Es wurde schon vor 2 jahren gesagt das der Mp nichts kosten wird. Es wird spezielle Features für das Battlenet geben welche Geld kosten werden, welche das sind, ist aber nicht bekannt. 

StarCraft 2 in Russland mit Monatsgebühr - inStarcraft: StarCraft 2 & Brood War

Hier mal die meldung.


----------

